# Tyre age-Not buying off these.



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Want some winter tyres for the MH.

Contacted My Tyres and said that considering MH tyres require changing around 6 years regardless of tread etc could they inform me of the manufacture date stamped on the sidewall.

Their reply was no they couldn't and although they continuously rotate their stock any supplied tyre could be upto 2 years old. :? 

A confused Paul.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Can't understand why tyre age is not part of MOT. Or is there controversy?

Dick


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Buy elsewhere simple :!: 
With Michelin it's very unlikely you'd get owt more than a month old off the shelf.


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*3 years old.*

When we had a puncture we discovered that our new tyres were already 3 years old when we had them fitted.A complaint to the National tYre CO that we had purchased them from got the reply that it was a rare for them to sell tyres over 2 years old.that aside the tyres on my Ford Transit Bucanneer are 10years old and like new with no signs of ageing.However I do intend to replace them shortly!


----------

